# Where to buy a dust collection flange with a 6" port



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can order dust collection flanges with 6" ports for my Grizzly table saw and jointer?

Table saw:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife/G0690
Jointer:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x-46-Jointer-with-Mobile-Base-Polar-Bear-Series/G0452P

I can find 4" ports all over the place, but no 6".

Thanks


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Larry, is this what you want? I run 6" PVC as close to the machine as possible, then use an HVAC reducer todrop to 5" flex tubing and finally a 5-4" reducer to attach to the manufacturers 4" port. HTH


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for your reply!

That might work.
Of course, I haven't even measured my tools yet to see how large the openings are.
I was thinking of something like this, but with a 6" port.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Jointer-Dust-Hood/W1001

I want to run 6" pipe from the collector to my machines with no reductions.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

What size collector do you have?


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

I haven't bought it yet.
I'm still in the planning phase…figuring out where it's going to go in the shop and designing the ducting layout.
I plan to get Clearvue cyclone CV1800.
http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/cv1800-series/23-cv1800-lh-single-phase-with-filters.html


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

You're not going to find them for sale. The good thing is, they're easy to make.

If you're going to spend the money on a dust collector like the CV1800, you're going to be wasting it's potential by adapting down to 4". You will have to cut the hole larger on your machines but it's pretty easy to adapt a new size flange to what you have. For the table saw though, I would leave the 4 inch and run a 4" line to the cabinet and either make or buy a shark guard with a 4" port on the top to give you above and below the blade dust collection.
Clearvue can sell you an adaptor that takes a 6" and splits to 2 4" ports.

I a clearvue with 6" ducting and had to modify most of my tools to work with 6" hosing attached. It's not that difficult to do for most. I have a friend who did some simple metal fabrication on some of the pieces that really had to be modified but for the basics like the table saw and jointer, they're simple.

Shoot me a pm if you have any questions on what we did for my shop.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That systems claim of 1440 CFM is meaningless because they don't give you the pressure.
It's probably a decent machine with the 5 hp motor and I m not trying to put it down, but a person can't design a system without knowing what CFM at what inches of static pressure they have to work with.

That is like saying my car is very efficient, it will do 120 MPH.
My car gets 30 MPG.

Those can both be true statements about the same car. But that does not mean that car can get 30 MPG while traveling at 120 MPH.

Same thing with dust collectors. Since the collector has a 6" inlet it would be safe to assume it only is capable of pulling about 800 CFM with perhaps 10" static to work with. These numbers are just educated guesses, but I think they are reasonable. and would result in a system with an air velocity of 4000 FPM working with 6" pipe.

You might just want to cut that 4" hose connector out to a 6" hole and glue a piece of 6" duct into the hole.
Or, for a table saw I would use the 4" that is kinda standard for brlow the table and then add another 4" duct above the table. That would use up most of the capacity and keep things balanced.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Can you use an angle ring to make a 6" dust port?
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=SCOLLECT35&CatId={C068CD85-D0CE-4C39-99D2-F0F0E0617978}

The link is broken but go to standard ductwork and then select angle rings with collar.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Go to the box store and get some 6" HVAC "starter collars", these are just 6" flanges that will fit onto a piece of 1/2" plywood cut to whatever size you want. The nice thing about these is that the 6" flex will slip right over the end and clamp down nicely. I've used these on several tools where I wanted a 6" connection, and they work real well.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

The fan curves for all of the clearvue cyclones are available at there site if you sign in. List flow and static with different inlet duct sizes.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Penn State Industries.


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for all of the ideas. Looks like I will end up making them. I believe that the HVAC starter collars are the cheapest option.


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Crank49, 
The 1,442 CFM stated on the website is the max CFM through a 6" metal duct (according to the manual). I believe the point of stating it like that, is that the engineer that designed the system specifically designed it to get at least 1,000 CFM at the tool through a 6" duct, hence the 5 HP motor and the 15" impeller.
You can read all about it at the designer's website:
http://www.billpentz.com/Woodworking/Cyclone/index.cfm

Through 6" duct, it has 1,000 CFM at 12" of static pressure.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember Penn State Industries used to sell a 6" bell mouth. But as of today, my year old bookmark of the item is not longer available. A search of bellmouth or bell mouth comes up empty. Guess I will be making my own when it comes time to build my Thein Baffle Top Hat Version2. If doing lots of PVC and a DIY'r, keep this youtube video in mind: 



 of how to make your own fittings. With a heat gun, you can easily make your own bellmouth's as well such as:


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Found this at Home Depot.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

These are easy to make and work better than the commercial ones. Just trace the outline onto the plywood, but with jig saw, insert pipe and caulk. I use a coupler as a quick disconnect and it works great. The flex hose just tucks perfectly into the other side of the coupler.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Where are people getting their 6" flex hose?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Where are people getting their 6" flex hose?
> 
> - jonah


I bought mine through clearvue. I know I looked at other places but I was able to get a little deal on shipping and other things when I put together a bundle through them.


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

> Where are people getting their 6" flex hose?
> 
> - jonah


Wynn has 25' for $92.
http://wynnenv.com/products-page/woodworking_hose/pvc-hose/


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Paul…where did you get your 6" coupler? Would love to do quick disconnects on all my machines


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Paul…where did you get your 6" coupler? Would love to do quick disconnects on all my machines
> 
> - Holbs


That's just a 6" pvc sewer and drain slip coupling that he slides onto a piece of pipe attached to the machine.

That won't work with all hoses though. The house I have will not fit inside the coupling. It has too large an outer diameter. I had to make nipple to slide the hose over to attach to the pipe.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Holbs, I get my PVC couplers at Menards. It works great with flex hose that I have gotten from multiple sources over the years. I do this with 4" gates as well as 6", and have never had a problem. The other way that I make quick disconnects is to use the flared end on some S&D pipe which slips over the standard size pipe on the tool port. On the non flaired end I make a series of slits in the pipe which allows me to slip the flex hose over the top of it. That works great as well. You can see this in the PVC shown here (pay no attention to the metal):


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i've seen the flared ends of PVC pipes… but buying 10-15 PVC pipes just for the flared ends would break Mr. Wallet  I'll be doing the heat gun trick on s&d pipe this weekend.


----------



## _Larry_ (May 19, 2015)

Any suggestions for cheaply bought or cheaply made DIY blast gates for 6" pipe?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

lots of cheaply made DYI blast gates here on LJ's. I made my own with HVAC 6"


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Holbs, it was just the opposite to me. Sometimes I can only find S&D pipe with the flared ends at Menards, so rather than throw that away (I don't have many runs that span 10+ feet without a branch where I would actually use the flare for its intended purpose), I hang onto them for uses such as this. But the heat gun approach looks like a winner too.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the ones I made, the only cost was for the PVC 6" "union" (coupling, whatever you choose to call it, it cost about $5). The wood came out of the scrap box. I cut the coupling in 1/2 on the table saw, and used one half on each side of the gate. I sort of followed these plans.


----------

